# Poseidon II, a guitar for my daughter



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Here’s my latest completed guitar, Poseidon II. I made this for 14 year old my daughter.










Specs

* 7-piece laminated neck-through (Maple, Mahogany, Maple, Purpleheart, Maple, Mahogany, Maple)
* 25.3" (650 mm) scale length
* 24 medium jumbo frets (well, actually 25, if you count the ‘zero fret’)
* Single action truss rod (adjustable at head stock)
* Maple compound radius fret board (12" at the nut, ~18" at the 24th fret)
* Metal & Acrylic inlay
* Bi-coloured LEDs under inlay
* Walnut and Ebony stringers
* Figured maple wings tops with mahogany backs
* 12 degree head stock angle
* 1 degree body angle
* Black Corian nut
* 2 over-wound Bizzar Humbuckers each with dual coil select switches and a single phase switch
* Concentric Volume pots
* Three-way Treble/Rhythm switch
* Stereo 1/4" output jack
* Black Tune-O-Matic bridge
* Black Mighty Mite machine heads
* Black string through ferrules
* Hand rubbed Tung Oil Finish
** Made from 95% reclaimed wood (the ebony stringers were the only wood purchased for this guitar) *









There’s a few more pictures here:
Poseidon II

Ciao,

Garth


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

You have GOT to post more pictures... that one is not enough!

kksjur

AJC

edit: went to your site... saw more pics, nice! Did you make the pickups or are they just overlays over plastic bobbins?


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

WOW - that is seriously badass!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

you are a kick-ass dad.
that looks wicked. Love the LED inlays, too


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Now _that's_ a cool dad! Nice job!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool job, I like the wood pickups.
I always thought that looked cool on a natural or slightly stained guitar.


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for the compliments.:wave:
AJC, yes, I made the pickups. Well, I bought the baseplates and magnets from Stew-Mac, but the rest was all me.
I made a winder out of an old sewing machine, using the internal gears as an auto-traverse.
The bobbin tops and mounting rings are off cut pieces of the neck laminates.
The pole pieces are sections of automotive brake line.
The bobbin bottoms are two layers of Formica (the stuff your counter tops are covered with).
I've just finished a 34" bass for my daughter too, but I'll post that one later.

Ciao,

Garth


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Normally I don't like shapes like that, but that looks fantastic. Versatile electronics, too. So many switches


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thats a bad ass guitar ...very nice:rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like the originaly and versatility, that thing looks awesome!

What music does your daughter play on that?


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the additional compliments.

Hypno Toad - with this switching configuration, there are a total of 20 different coil combinations. By winding each of the coils to a different number of turns, there are (in theory) 20 different sounds possible.

Budda - She's learning some tunes by The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Iron Maiden, Kansas, The Who & Pink Floyd among others. She has been playing for a year or two and she can already play better than me, and more than me. She started with a used Washburn acoustic, and her ability and determination to learn convinced me she needed a Bizzar Guitar. 

Ciao,

Garth


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

THATS WONDERFUL how many beginners or novice start out with a Ferrari:smile: .but you know what when my 4 year old gets of age of wanting a guitar he will get the same :bow:


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that I've *got *to be nice to my kids, they're going to pick my nursing home.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Just live in your workshop for old age


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"Two, Minutes, To MiiiiidNiiiiight!"

I'd love to see that thing in action, it's wild!


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

I've had the opportunity to have some local guitarists to check this out and most of them liked it.

Here's Brian Stephenson of Aggressor checking it out:









Here's John Ricci of Exciter checking it out:


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome gift for your daughter! Way to go. 

Although, I do think it needs some more switches. Maybe on the headstock?


----------



## soundgrazer (Oct 31, 2010)

How does the stereo jack work? 

The neck looks comfortable to play. Very nice look.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like you changed the neck or the fingerboard at least...
Any tales to tell that way?


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks guys.
Mark P - I don't know what switches on the headstock would be for? I was thinking of putting some LEDs in there though. 

soundgrazer - The stereo jack works the same as a mono jack, but the side not used for the signal to the amp, acts as an on switch for the LEDs. That way the LEDs are only on, when the guitar is plugged in, not draining the batteries.

Zontar - I haven't changed anything on it. What are yo basing this on? Maybe it is just the different lighting?

Ciao,

Garth


----------



## jetavana (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice work man! can you give us some tips on how you made your winder? the sewing machine thing is a cool idea.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Bizzar_Guitars said:


> Thanks guys.
> Mark P - I don't know what switches on the headstock would be for? I was thinking of putting some LEDs in there though.


Hey, Garth, I was just messing with you, since there are quite a few switches, knobs, and whatever on the guitar already.  In any case, it's a great gift and, no sarcasm at all, I think LEDs would be cool in it.


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

jetavana - Thanks. The sewing machine was picked up for $20 at a sewing machine repair shop. 
I attach the bobbin to the fly wheel (the wheel on the right that you can turn with your hand).
I used the internal gears to rig up an auto traverse system.
A piece of white plastic tubing guides the wire to the traverser and applies tension to the wire to keep it taught while winding.
Here's a video of it in action:
Vids :: Winder from wire to counter video by Bizzar_Guitars - Photobucket
I use a computerized counter wired to the serial port on my workshop computer.

Mark P - No prob, I figured you were just yanking my chain. I'm thinking of looking for a way to back-light the logo on the headstock, what's a couple of more LEDs?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bizzar_Guitars said:


> Zontar - I haven't changed anything on it. What are yo basing this on? Maybe it is just the different lighting?
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Garth


Maybe it is the angle--but one looks like rsewood, and the other like maple--and the position markers looked different as well.

Could be angle though I guess.


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Zontar - The fretboard is a piece hardwood flooring I got as a 'sample' from my neighbourhood building supply store. It has bi-coloured LEDs under the position markers. Being bi-coloured, either the red or the green circuits can be active, or with both circuits active, they look orange.
In this pic the LEDs are red:








In this pic the LEDs are green:








In this pic the LEDs are orange:









Maybe that's why they looked different?

Ciao,

Garth


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bizzar_Guitars said:


> Maybe that's why they looked different?
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Garth


 Cool, I must have missed that--I do believe that would be why.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Normally not my cup of tea at all, but I think it is really cool and especially cool you built it for you daughter. Very nice work!


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks keefsdad.


----------



## Skiddlydiddly (Sep 14, 2010)

That guitar is seriously awesome!

Care to estimate how many hours of work you put into it?


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Skiddlydiddly,
Thanks for the compliment.
It's hard to say, because it was done over a period of two years and at the same time I was making a bass for my daughter. 
While raising 4 kids on my own, I'd get an hour here, a half an hour there to work on them.
I'd estimate about 80 -100 hours give or take.

Ciao,

Garth


----------



## WMSInstruments (Dec 13, 2010)

*wow*

whoa man, you made a sweet axe, nice design.. what did you use for laquer on that monster?


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks WMSInstruments,

It is a hand rubbed Tung Oil finish.

Ciao,

Garth


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

That looks awesome, wish my dad made me a guitar when I was that age... hell I'd take one now:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

zontar - After looking at the pictures, I noticed that this one










the edges of the fretboard looks different, that's because there is Purpleheart binding on it (I forgot to mention that in the specs). For that matter, there are 4 layers of alternating coloured veneer under the fretboard too (between the fretboard bottom and the top of the neck).

Morkolo - Thanks for the compliment.

Ciao,

Garth


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

I haven't been able to build anything recently, but I put together my version of "How to build a laminated neck-through electric guitar" on my web page. 

WARNING: Picture Heavy

Check it out: http://www.bizzarguitars.ca/index.ph...d=13&Itemid=64

Ciao,

Garth


----------

